# New BBQ pit handle.



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Made a BBQ pit handle for my father in law. I used cedar for the most of it with mesquite on the ends with elk antler bands. I had to make it in pieces cause the lathe isn't big enough.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

that is one good looking piece of work..


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Neat!


----------

